

Sony Smart Watch - ksat
http://www.sonymobile.com/us/products/accessories/smartwatch/

======
harbud
Judging from the store website:

\- Recharge cycle every 3-4 days (compared to months/years for a traditional
watch)

\- No apps listed for functionalities that usually belong to a feature/sports
watch (heart pulse/BP monitor, temp/moisture/altitude reading, compass)

\- It's Sony

Verdict: not interested.

------
seclorum
I have a few questions, in case anyone knows - I wasn't able to find answers:
Does it run Android itself, and can I therefore put my own apps on it easily
enough? (This point is not clear - could it be an 'accessory' to Android,
somehow?) Does it have an accelerometer?

------
BPm
Sony copy the Kickstarter's project Pebble watch?

~~~
georgemcbay
Pebble wasn't the first watch like this, it wasn't even the first from the
company that posted the Kickstarter (they already made the inPulse watch for
Android previously).

~~~
gingerjoos
Pebble was probably the first to bring eInk display to the watch. But as
georgemcbay notes, they weren't the first to bring out a watch like this.

